# Has anyone heard of Lady slipper?



## 19392 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a friend that has been put on medication for almost 3 years to cure his anxiety/adhd/depression problems and nothing has worked. Since about a month ago or so i've been trying to find an alternative to cure him. I tried oragano, but all it did was make him tired BUT it did however calm him down. Hes tried Kava kava..but that didnt really have any big effect on him to motivate him to do anything. What he usually does to get his homework done is opium tea, which the poppy seeds could be bought at a grocery store and than soaked in a bottle with grapefruit juice in it. I'm tired of seeing him suffer like this, I've been wanting to see if maybe some Valerian would do and some Lady slipper but when i called up this impiticular organic store they said that they have took lady slipper off the market because of it being toxic?! I had no idea that it was toxic, but i have heard it DOES work for anxiety. Has ANYONE heard of lady slipper or has any expericance with it?


----------

